# Poop question!



## Keef (May 27, 2013)

Hi, in a few weeks i'm getting a B&W juvie. I want to know if your tegus pick a spot in the terrarium were they poop? My Timon Lepidus always go to the same spot to poop while my beardie does his thing all over the place. Are tegus "clean" lizards in that way?


----------



## Roadkill (May 27, 2013)

Tegus are rarely clean in that manner.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (May 28, 2013)

They pretty much poop anywhere whenever the urge comes over them they go.


----------



## BatGirl1 (May 28, 2013)

I thought at first niles was smart in that he would bask then go to roughly same spot on cool side and poop daily. Now he goes anyplace. Including my tables or bed. But i did note that it seems once he goes he is good. Like won't keep crapping like rodents do. So there's that. And always 'wipes ' himself like a good boy. Haha


----------



## Odonata (May 28, 2013)

My tegu does not like to defecate in his enclosure - he has not done so once since waking from hibernation. He makes it very clear to me when he needs to go, acting agitated and standing up on his hind legs. I let him climb out on my arm and put him either in the bath or shower. Currently I do this every 2 or 3 days. I can't say that I trained him to do this, it just seems to have happened all on its own. Sometimes he looks full enough that he is ready to burst - and he goes to the bathroom within a minute of putting him down outside of his enclosure.


----------



## Keef (May 28, 2013)

Odonata: that sounds like my beardie ,he's crazy when he needs to go and when i let him out to the bath he normally defecates. But i would think that the crazy activity is not only to get out, it's probably the only way to get the tummy going as well (since they don't have that much space to move around on in captivity, I have my beardie in a 5x2x2 but he needs a bigger cage)


----------



## BatGirl1 (May 28, 2013)

Niles def has two things (maybe three) that get his stuff moving. Basking up to a nice hot temp (i call it "cooking his belly food"...) then walking around a bit. The 'third ' is if he hasn't gone yet and i scratch his booty he puts his tail up like a cat then eventually poops. Haha


----------



## Little Wise Owl (May 28, 2013)

Mine likes pooping right on his basking rock. It makes a big stink. lol


----------

